# dog nails



## Robyn (Sep 1, 2007)

I want to make my greyhounds nails smooth and shiney after I cut them....I dont want to use a dremel tool it might startle her so I file them down after I cut them using a sanding block I got at home depot....is there a wax or polish that is clear that I can put on her nails to just make them look shiny?


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

I've never done this, but I imagine a buffer for human nails would work. Example.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Some people use Human nail polish. I would just rub a very small amount of baby oil on the outer edge and buff with a soft cloth. It wouldn't hurt them and it smells good. I wouldn't use much or it will be greasy and slippery. why do you want shiny nails?


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

I wouldn't use a nail polish. Just get a nail buffer (for humans). Just like they buff and polish our nails, it works on the dog's nails as well.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

bag balm or petroleum jelly will make them shiny.

Greyhounds can handle dremels just fine. I always used the dremel on all of ours (11 + 5 who are now at the Bridge)) plus every foster and boarded greyhound that's come through here (100 or so greyhounds....)


----------



## nrhareiner (Dec 6, 2006)

I have/use a roterie tool that I got from a buity supply store. Cost about $25 and had severl attachments that sand/file and also polish the nail. Does not make a lot of nois and it battery operated. Use it on all of my dogs but mostly the 2 I show. They are all fine with it. Abby falls asleep.

Heidi


----------



## Felix (Sep 8, 2007)

There's a nail polish specifically for dogs. Luckily for you, Greyhounds don't have long hair, so you can easily apply nail polish without getting it on their fur.


----------

